# Cat urinating up everything



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Our stray cat keeps flicking it's back tail up and spraying quite high up over everything in the house. DVDs on the shelf have had covers ruined. It isn't funny. We have also just decorated and it's really frustrating. We have a wicker log basket it seems to target all the time. I was it and then flick strong essential oils over it but it doesn't stop it.

It's a stray we took on a few months ago but we can't tell which sex it is. The vet told us if we have it spayed it doesn't always stop it. We haven't taken it to the vets yet as we can't afford the cost of yet as I am out of work.

Help !!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hubballi said:


> Our stray cat keeps flicking it's back tail up and spraying quite high up over everything in the house. DVDs on the shelf have had covers ruined. It isn't funny. We have also just decorated and it's really frustrating. We have a wicker log basket it seems to target all the time. I was it and then flick strong essential oils over it but it doesn't stop it.
> 
> It's a stray we took on a few months ago but we can't tell which sex it is. The vet told us if we have it spayed it doesn't always stop it. We haven't taken it to the vets yet as we can't afford the cost of yet as I am out of work.
> 
> Help !!!


I could only suggest keeping the cat outside, provide him/her with a shelter dont let him/her in as its hard to get rid of the smells and it will just keep on doing it. Its pretty easy to tell what sex it is, if its an adult male you should be able to see his erm... B*lls


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

In my area the RSPCA will give a neutering voucher (or neuter totally free of charge at their own place) to cover the cost of castrating a male cat, particularly if it's a stray, and you don't have to be on any benefits yourself. It's worth getting in touch to find out. I've always found that neutering has stopped spraying behaviour with my cats.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

An unneutered male will be easily identified by 2 grape size furry balls dangling from his back side.

If the vet talked about spaying, then it sounds like your cat is a girl. If you don't know what sex the cat is what name have you given them ?

I would take the cat back to the vet and ask for the cat to be sexed, and then arrange for him/her to be neutered/spayed if he/she hasn't been done already. Also invest in some feliway plug ins as stress can be a component in territory marking. Add some indoor litter trays if you haven't already as he/she maybe marking indoors because they don't feel safe outdoors.

Wash the wee away with biological washing powder solution, and wipe down the area with either surgical spirit or white vinegar.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

We haven't taken it to the vets yet.

I suspect it is a female because the urine doesn't smell as strong as a tom's. You really know when a tom has sprayed. 

Our late female cat used to spray very high around the house even years after she was spayed. Keeping it outside is not an option. Whats the point of a pet if it's never inside ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Get the cat scanned for a microchip, she may well belong to someone else. The vet will not charge you to scan her (just phone up and check first) and if she turns out to belong to someone else, your problem is solved. 

Neutered males have non-smelly urine too. It shouldn't be very difficult to tell which sex the cat is!

Liz


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> Get the cat scanned for a microchip, she may well belong to someone else. The vet will not charge you to scan her (just phone up and check first) and if she turns out to belong to someone else, your problem is solved.
> 
> Neutered males have non-smelly urine too. It shouldn't be very difficult to tell which sex the cat is!
> 
> Liz


Yes, there are lots of books and probably illustrations to be found on the web showing the difference between a female cat and a neutered male in the under the tail area (presume we're not talking about an intact male as that is so obvious). I've never come across a female that sprays, wonder if it's very common?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O yes, spraying females are quite common. I've got one 

Liz


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> O yes, spraying females are quite common. I've got one
> 
> Liz


Never knew that! Thought it was just naughty boy cats.  Either I've been lucky with my female cats in the past or I've been blaming the wrong puss.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

hubballi said:


> I suspect it is a female because the urine doesn't smell as strong as a tom's. You really know when a tom has sprayed.


Not necessarily, not all entire males smell! Neither of mine do.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Its still doing it. It's really getting us down. I would have thought the strong smell of essential oils would have put him off.

We have just bought new curtains and decorated and can't afford it all to be spoiled like this. 

I know he doesn't know it's wrong but it's so annoying and frustrating because we want him in the house.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

hubballi said:


> Its still doing it. It's really getting us down. I would have thought the strong smell of essential oils would have put him off.
> 
> We have just bought new curtains and decorated and can't afford it all to be spoiled like this.
> 
> I know he doesn't know it's wrong but it's so annoying and frustrating because we want him in the house.


I think you might be making things worse with strong perfume smells, he's probably trying to compete. I'd make the house smell as neutral as possible, keep it clean but just wash where he sprays with water not chemicals. I think I've read that soda water is good for neutralising smells, but not 100 per cent sure about that. I'd try and keep him in the kitchen for a while and away from where he's spraying, and watch him like a hawk when he's in the areas that are carpeted and curtained.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

The trouble is you can't watch him all the time. It's just not practical.

I would have thought neutralizing the smell would render it a open to spraying again because they want their scent there.

Oh I don't know. I give up


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

hubballi said:


> The trouble is you can't watch him all the time. It's just not practical.
> 
> I would have thought neutralizing the smell would render it a open to spraying again because they want their scent there.
> 
> Oh I don't know. I give up


I know it's a horrible problem. Luckily, mine was solved by getting Louis neutered and he's been an angel since, but I had to throw a lot of household belongings away. I think the point of having a neutral odour is firstly that it doesn't attract the cat back to spray again like its own smell would and secondly it doesn't offend the cat's nostrils like stuff we think is nice would (for all we know, lavender or whatever could have a component that just smells like a big old tom cat to your puss, which will wind him up and want to spray some more). If he actually is an entire tom I would definitely get him done asap. Maybe someone else has some ideas?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Take him/her to a PDSA if you are a bit short on cash at the moment - get him checked out to ensure he hasn't got any water infection. Have you provided a litter tray for the cat; I know that spraying is a different matter but it may prove helpful. You could try spraying this stuff
Urine-Hater. Eliminates Urine & Pet Odours - £9.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!


----------

